# EBI background, response from Hagen -- alert!



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, All. Here is the response from Hagen about the buoyant background. The background is supposed to have black silicone. Mine is white. Maybe you can check yours.

Dear Maureen,

We thank you for taking the time to contact us. Since yours was the first complaint I had seen with the background of the EBI rising, I forwarded the message to our Category Manager for the Aquatic Area. He has replied that he is taking this to the Quality Assurance department for their assessment as to how to prevent this in the future. The backgrounds are glued to the aquarium with black silicone at the factory, and it is possible that our QA people may have to carefully re-iterate that the gluing step must be done conscientiously for these backgrounds.

In the meantime, the background can be re-glued with silicone to prevent the unit from rising. We will send you a tube of our A-1074 Black Silicone to use in re-attaching the background to your tank. I have requested that our Customer Service Shipping area to send the tube to the address we have been given. There should be plenty to ensure thst the background never rises again.

Best Regards,

Steve Pond
Customer Service Manager
Rolf C. Hagen Inc.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

That's good, they seem nice enough to send you a tube of silicone. Did you ask about the light? Are they improving it?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Isn't it wonderful that the customer service manager at Hagen is called Steve Pond?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

was yours attached with black silicone Maureen? mine just has 5 circles of clear stuff?
cool theyl send it for free tho


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, Mysticalnet, Crazy72, and Mferko. Yes, Hagen did tell me about the light. It's the bulb that's defective, not the fixture, and if you tell them where you got it they'll make sure that there are free replacement bulbs there for you. I didn't have to give a receipt.

Franck, I didn't even twig to Steve's last name, but you made me laugh out loud! 

Mike, mind has 5 circles of clear stuff, too. Somebody must have put the wrong silicone into the silicone squirter! Why don't you write Steve via the Hagen website and get them to send you some silicone.

I don't really need any as I am fine without a background. It's not that I cared so much about having a background; I just cared about potential injury or damage that could arise from projectile parts.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

They're shipping me the black silicone even though I told them that I am going to leave my background off. Once it arrives, I'll be happy to give it to anyone who has an Ebi with a background that is glued on with clear silicone.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

im still waiting for my response from them, hold it for me until i hear from them please


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> was yours attached with black silicone Maureen? mine just has 5 circles of clear stuff?
> cool theyl send it for free tho


Mine has clear silicone dots as well. Someone at the factory must have been lazy!

I'm surpised yours was the first complaint they've had. There have been several already reported on the internet and everyone seems to have the clear dot problem.


----------



## splat (Nov 17, 2010)

wow..i must say..i am very impressed with the service from Hagen. no hassle, no questions asked, no blame. they just send you what you need to make their product work better. very impressive!


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I was wondering if they are going to recall all ebi with white silicone or they are going to give you tube of black silicone along with the purchase.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

roadrunner said:


> I was wondering if they are going to recall all ebi with white silicone or they are going to give you tube of black silicone along with the purchase.


lol i wonder now too


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know. They're still looking into what happened. 
I never knew that there was such a difference between black and white silicone.
But the tank is very nice without the background. Brighter. 

If anyone wants my Ebi background, you're welcome to have it. You could cut it down for a smaller tank. It's in like-new shape.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

im surprised you like it so much without the background, the background was one of the reasons i got it lol
now when i look thru the tank i see curtains, wall, cords and white silicone dots...

i noticed alot of people dont mind this look but personally i hate being able to see right thru the tank to the wall i think it looks terrible (on any tank that isnt in the center of a room), i tried putting the background behind the tank for now but it makes the white dots stick out so much lol


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

what is the dimensions of the background?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

neven said:


> what is the dimensions of the background?


its 11.5" wide by 13.25" high


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> im surprised you like it so much without the background, the background was one of the reasons i got it lol
> now when i look thru the tank i see curtains, wall, cords and white silicone dots...
> 
> i noticed alot of people dont mind this look but personally i hate being able to see right thru the tank to the wall i think it looks terrible (on any tank that isnt in the center of a room), i tried putting the background behind the tank for now but it makes the white dots stick out so much lol


Me too. The background was a big selling point for me. I hate being able to see the back of a wall, cords, etc.


----------

